# YouTube hits 1,000,000,000,000 playbacks in 2011



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Hitting 1 trillion of anything is a ridiculous achievement (unless you consider government deficit spending) and YouTube has just crossed that threshold while taking a look back at what 2011 had to offer. The YouTube blog posted up a year in rewind to take a look back at 2011 and to digest what was popular over the last 12 months.


More


----------

